# Copy Local users to another server



## Aj_Revelino (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

We are in the process of migrating several folders and subfolders from one windows 2003 server to another. The folders have been created in the new server. The issue now is to migrate the users and their relevant permissions to the new server exactly the same way they were in the old server. Pls suggest. All these users are local users. Pls suggest a way to perform this.

Cheers!!

Aj


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi AJ,

You may use FSMT (Microsoft File Server Migration Toolkit) http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ae-930a-42b0-b595-66f462f5d87b&displaylang=en

http://windowsitpro.com/article/art...osoft-file-server-migration-toolkit-fsmt.html


----------



## Aj_Revelino (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your time!! Should I manually create all the local users in the target server and Is it possible to use the inbuilt utilty for this purpose
I used Windows backup utility (Start->accessories->system tools->backup) to migrate one folder from the source server to the target server. I manually created the user in my target server who has access to this folder in the source server before I did a restore using the same utillity. The folder along with its subfolders were successfully restored onto the target server but a random user is being created for this folder (Right click -> properties -> Security). Can you pls shed some light on this?. 

Cheers!!


----------

